# car insurance young drivers?



## lugo35 (13 Dec 2009)

hiya all. does anyone know where to get sensible insurance for a 17yr old boy.
the usual name are silly prices just wondering if anyone may know of a lesser know company that is alittle better??

thanks


----------



## Ring (13 Dec 2009)

http://www.quinn-direct.com/
Got my daughters there £475 fully comp


----------



## matt (13 Dec 2009)

When I was 17 this firm got me an extremely competitive quote: http://www.ralphalister.co.uk/

That was hmmmmm... years ago though.

The key difference is that they went with a Lloyds broker rather than a company.


----------



## lugo35 (13 Dec 2009)

thanks for them will pass them on to my nephew. insurance for girls is alot less from what ive been told.


----------



## speed (13 Dec 2009)

the cheapest place for me 5yrs ago was liverpool victoria

was around 1500 tpft on a 1.6escort age 18, everyone else wanted 1900+


----------



## Ironballs (13 Dec 2009)

You could try Noel Dazely as well


----------



## pren (13 Dec 2009)

A lad I work with got his 1.2 Punto insured for £2100 last year :shock: It's now dropped to £1700 after driving for about a year! :shock: 

His car is only worth £300!


----------



## Hitch (13 Dec 2009)

My first years insurance cost me £1050, cheapest i could find. That was with Direct Line.

3rd part f&t, on a £300 1.1fiesta

Dont forget to look into bonus accelerator policies and such like...build up no claims a bit quicker. 

Car choice might not help, what is it?
Adding named drivers onto the policy might help a bit too, especially Mum :lol:


----------



## BradNaylor (14 Dec 2009)

Ring":1rhmebs1 said:


> http://www.quinn-direct.com/
> Got my daughters there £475 fully comp



Quinn Direct are very cheap for *learner *drivers. Be warned, though. As soon as your daughter passes her test you have to inform Quinn. The premium will then immediately rise by up to 300%!

So long as you are aware of this you can make use of Quinn while your son/daughter is learning to drive, and then cancel the policy when they pass their test and shop around for a new deal. 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Ring (14 Dec 2009)

My m8 told me about that at the time but they never mentioned it to me and there is nothing in the small print about that. :twisted: :evil:  mind you i will need a year anyways to get my daughter through her test lol lol
JIM


----------



## bugbear (14 Dec 2009)

BradNaylor":1z9kym11 said:


> Ring":1z9kym11 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.quinn-direct.com/
> ...



I imagine this is because learners are accompanied. There's likely to be a bit of back-seat driving.

Whereas once they've passed they're one their one, and must rely on their own "judgement".

BugBear


----------



## ste_5150 (14 Dec 2009)

Very strongly recommend looking at http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/. There's a guide on there about finding cheap car insurance - I dropped mine from £450 to £150 in one year by looking at the comparison sites and cashback options suggested on there. Also, if you find a good quote on a comparison site, it's worth going to the insurer's direct website and getting a quote on there too - it can differ either way. I use the TopCashback website with most insurance transactions, and make about £200-300 back per year, so it's well worth looking at that too (it's all in the guide).


----------



## BMac (14 Dec 2009)

When I put my daughter on my wife's car insurance as a second driver the premium went through the roof and my wife became the additional driver in her own car because, as I was told "statistics prove that the child added to a second-car policy drives the car more than the parent and if there is an accident and the child is driving as the additional driver you will have to prove that she doesn't drive as much as her mother so we make the child the main driver to keep you legal".

A few nights ago this very issue was covered on TV (that evening magazine show with the couple on the sofa) and the end result was that if your child is insured as a second driver and has an accident you could be in big diffs, especially if they are named as additional drivers in a car that is obviously theirs.

With the cost of insurance as it is we are tempted to reduce costs but it can backfire. My first insurance, 32 years ago, cost £440 and I remember my father and uncles being shocked at the cost.

I think it's a case of 'bite the bullet'.

Brendan


----------



## lugo35 (14 Dec 2009)

thanks all. he has been searchin and as has been said just gotta pay the price


----------



## Grinding One (14 Dec 2009)

lugo35":1c57oxgp said:


> hiya all. does anyone know where to get sensible insurance for a 17yr old boy.
> the usual name are silly prices just wondering if anyone may know of a lesser know company that is alittle better??
> 
> thanks


 

The best policy I ever got right out of High School,Joined the Military and had Uncle Sam foot the bill,when I got out I had 3 years driving experience and no tickets...got me in good with the insurance company. :lol:


----------

